# Location of Manual Slider Override on Holiday Rambler?



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello.

I'm a trailer newbie for the most part and have a 96 Holiday Rambler exactly as the one in the youtube clip below.

The slider on the trailer stopped moving. The motor runs but the slider doesn't move. It's off track somehow. until I figure out how that mechanism operates I want to be able close the slider in the event I have to bug out of POC.

Could anyone tell me where the manual override might be located? Also, if anyone knows of a good RV repair guy in POC, I'd appreciate a recommendation.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Hot Rod 67 (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a 2000 model HR, the manual crank is to the left under the front door opposite side of slide out., it should be a bolt or a slot to hook up your crank handle you use to lower and raise level jacks..


----------



## ATXSalty (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the directions - much appreciated. I'll check it out next time I'm in POC.


----------

